# Journals



## Jgrden (Feb 18, 2010)

I decided to add product to my line of pens. Instead of wine stoppers I choose journals. I have experimented with constructing five. The first one is scrap for me to use. The second one had more refinement but tore it apart and started over. The third one is a hard cover with five signatures that is on the counter, drying. Making pens is FAST compared to making these journals. I have one done that is salable. I am not going for the exotic copper covered journals. Mine will be canvas, leather and paper. I want to make my own paper but chit, what a process. 
Anyone else making journals??  Would you like to see a picture of my first attempt??


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing a picture.  I was thinking about adding paper to my inventory...I mean I sell fine writing instruments and ink...why not the whole package?


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw somebody post something months ago, but I'll be darned if I can find it now - show us what you got!

(I snooped your website for a hint in vain... and noticed: shouldn't that say "Placing an Order" instead of "Placing an*d* Order"? Just wondering...)


----------



## Oldwagon (Feb 18, 2010)

I would like to see what you are doing.I am starting to get into fountain pens.I have not used one since the early 70's.Todd


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

Oldwagon said:


> ...I have not used one since the early 70's....



So ummm...I could be mean and mention that I wasn't even born in the early 70's...ohhhhhhh, my bad


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 18, 2010)

Post the picture up!


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 18, 2010)

Steve Busey said:


> I saw somebody post something months ago, but I'll be darned if I can find it now - show us what you got!
> 
> (I snooped your website for a hint in vain... and noticed: shouldn't that say "Placing an Order" instead of "Placing an*d* Order"? Just wondering...)


Hey, thank you. I need to change that right now.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 18, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> So ummm...I could be mean and mention that I wasn't even born in the early 70's...ohhhhhhh, my bad


Smart a$$$$

Oh, and by the way, keep your job. We older guys need you to keep putting into social security. :usflag::bananen_smilies068:


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay, if I hear any one snicker at this, I will go to my room. Here is the first journal.




It took eight hours of man work and another eight hours drying time. The pages are construction paper (not home made). it includes a pencil that is on sale for nineteen dollars. Knowing all this, what would you charge.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Smart a$$$$
> 
> Oh, and by the way, keep your job. We older guys need you to keep putting into social security. :usflag::bananen_smilies068:


 
Yep just continue to use us younguns. :beat-up:

As for the Journals, I like them.  I think as an idea, find someone who actually makes the paper and use that instead of the construction paper...You have such a nice cover.  Pricing I think is a little low, I would try to get $45 - 50 if you are including a turned pencil, and if you can use some better quality paper.


----------



## mick (Feb 19, 2010)

John,Nice Journal! You might want to Look back several issues of Wood Turners Design. They had an article on turning wooden covers for journals, you might like it.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 19, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> I want to make my own paper but chit, what a process.




John;  I had at one time considered selling custom hand made papers to go with my pens, but it never got farther than the thinking stage.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 19, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> Yep just continue to use us younguns. :beat-up:
> 
> As for the Journals, I like them.  I think as an idea, find someone who actually makes the paper and use that instead of the construction paper...You have such a nice cover.  Pricing I think is a little low, I would try to get $45 - 50 if you are including a turned pencil, and if you can use some better quality paper.


Thank you, young'n. I like your pricing suggestion and intend on using it.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 19, 2010)

mick said:


> John,Nice Journal! You might want to Look back several issues of Wood Turners Design. They had an article on turning wooden covers for journals, you might like it.


Okay, i will do just that. Thank you,


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 19, 2010)

randyrls said:


> John;  I had at one time considered selling custom hand made papers to go with my pens, but it never got farther than the thinking stage.


After reading material on how to make paper, I am also resigned to the "thinking" stage. Need lots of room and material to soak up the water.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 19, 2010)

John, I do a couple of Art shows where a guy sells nothing but Journals, range in price from $100-$550...nice stuff.....


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 20, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> John, I do a couple of Art shows where a guy sells nothing but Journals, range in price from $100-$550...nice stuff.....


Holy Smokes. Well. that is an idea. If my lathe burns up and I cannot afford to replace it, we make journals.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 20, 2010)

*Journal #2 and #3*










The dark colored is simulated leather. There are some bubbles in the spine, but the spine is never attached to the pages anyway. I think this is a drying issue when I did not set the book straight when adding the weights. It will be sold with a .007 mm pencil, handcrafted as you would expect. There are four signatures with eight pages for thirty-two pages of light blue construction paper. 

The second one is also hard cover with heavy white cotton and yellow pages. 

I finished one in leather today. It is still drying.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 20, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> After reading material on how to make paper, I am also resigned to the "thinking" stage. Need lots of room and material to soak up the water.



Yea paper making can be challenging (I did it once in school)  This is why I suggested finding someone who makes it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> John, I do a couple of Art shows where a guy sells nothing but Journals, range in price from $100-$550...nice stuff.....


 


Jgrden said:


> Holy Smokes. Well. that is an idea. If my lathe burns up and I cannot afford to replace it, we make journals.


 
He made all his own paper, used animal skins, lizard skins, wood , metal  and even had one that he had incorperated  clay in his covers...


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 21, 2010)

If you are making journals for people who want to use either a pen or pencil use quality paper because the tooth of the paper, especially construction and handmade is not very nice for writing, especially with ink.  For years I was a leather artist and made handmade journals and found that quality paper is worth the extra cost and allows you to sell your journals for a better price. I sold them for $60-100 depending on the size.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 21, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> If you are making journals for people who want to use either a pen or pencil use quality paper because the tooth of the paper, especially construction and handmade is not very nice for writing, especially with ink.  For years I was a leather artist and made handmade journals and found that quality paper is worth the extra cost and allows you to sell your journals for a better price. I sold them for $60-100 depending on the size.


I bought some real good paper yesterday. Practice time is over, now we go for the gold. :biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 21, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> He made all his own paper, used animal skins, lizard skins, wood , metal  and even had one that he had incorperated  clay in his covers...


I have the space for the paper making. It is just another adventure to get into.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is the last of the construction paper journals (well, there is one more in the drying stage).
The first one is pigskin. It is the only hard cover today. The others are soft cover jotting type journals.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice work John, can you find some Rhodia paper or Moleskin paper in a size that will fit your journals? I made a mistake trying to demo fountain pens using Parchment paper, looked good to me but was Nasty feeling under a fountain pen.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 23, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Nice work John, can you find some Rhodia paper or Moleskin paper in a size that will fit your journals? I made a mistake trying to demo fountain pens using Parchment paper, looked good to me but was Nasty feeling under a fountain pen.


Rhodia or Moleskin.....I will look for these. I purchased some sketching paper from Hobby Lobby that has a smooth finish, does not blot or spread ink and is easy to fold yet has some heft to it. Seems to be working. I'll have that book finished this afternoon.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 24, 2010)

*Latest Two New Journals*











Feast your eyes on these.....







And these from 2-27-10


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 1, 2010)

Keep working on your journals.  They are looking good.


----------

